# 12 Hour rule...10 minutes to spare



## vortexx (Dec 16, 2007)

poleposition said:


> car looks FANtastic


Poleposition, thanks! You are only two days away from delivery, right? Are you in Germany yet? Great weather this week!


----------



## vortexx (Dec 16, 2007)

jvogt1 said:


> Congratulations! Car, sushi and delivery guide all look marvelous. Can you recommend a hotel in Fussen? I think that is going to be my first overnight after picking up my car in May. Thanks.


In Fussen, we are staying at the Sonne, which is good, not GREAT. The rooms are big and clean, and it centrally located. I am an esspresso and cappuccino fan, and in that area they are relatively mediocre. It had good ratings on Ricksteves and Tripadvisor, but they may be less picky than me (and I suspect most board members). The hotel in Munich, on the other hand, was GREAT, so if you want a reference for Munich I will post some pics and info.


----------



## Hammerwerfer (Aug 8, 2003)

Sushi?

Blasphemy! You are picking up a BMW, not a Nissan!

What is this world coming to? You should be eting Schnitzel and wurst washed down with bier.







I love sushi! Would have doen the same, I 'm afraid..


----------



## vortexx (Dec 16, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Great looking car!
> 
> May I ask which restaurant served the sushi?


The international restaurant on the second floor served the sushi. Their whole menu looked pretty good, but when the people next to me got sushi and it looked good, I went for it.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*Great meeting you!*

It was great meeting you folks at the "Welt". Thanks for the help on the 12 hour rule but I guess I messed up and will have to hand over both cars.

Your photographs are excellent. I should have taken you up on your offer to photograph my car.

Can you believe the weather! We really lucked out. I is hard to believe that we were thinking about renting snow tires a few weeks ago.

Where did your travels take you? I am looking forward to seeing more of your excellent photographs.

See ya,
Stevarino


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

WOW...EXCELLENT photos and one DROP DEAD GORGEOUS CAR!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Cheers,


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

vortexx said:


> Poleposition, thanks! You are only two days away from delivery, right? Are you in Germany yet? Great weather this week!


Leaving for the airport now. Hope to post some similar pics this time tomorrow. Hey is there still a sign in book for bimmerfest???


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, everyone in here compliments the car (which, don't get me wrong is great), and ignores the cute delivery specialist?


----------



## vortexx (Dec 16, 2007)

poleposition said:


> Leaving for the airport now. Hope to post some similar pics this time tomorrow. Hey is there still a sign in book for bimmerfest???


Yes, there is a bimmerfest book, and I remembered to sign it. It is at the front desk on the third floor. When you come in to the Welt, someone will escort you to the third floor check-in. When you are doing your paperwork, just remember to ask about the book if you dont see it.

Enjoy and have fun. If you see Vanessa (check my pics and you will know who she is, please tell her how much Janet and I are enjoying our car!


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Congrats on ED, great pics! The Headrest pillow seems to be missing... I noticed at Shelly BMW the 2008 M5 has the whole Headrest as a pillow that folds instead of just the strip. Did you get Premium package with it?


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Very hot!

















Car is nice too.


----------



## Chagahan (Jul 18, 2004)

NetSpySD said:


> That is one sexy car.
> 
> Congrats! :thumbup:


+1


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Wingboot said:


> Very hot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is called engine pre-heating?

Damn - I may have to change my 535i to a 550i with SP...


----------



## vortexx (Dec 16, 2007)

X550-ED said:


> Congrats on ED, great pics! The Headrest pillow seems to be missing... I noticed at Shelly BMW the 2008 M5 has the whole Headrest as a pillow that folds instead of just the strip. Did you get Premium package with it?


Wow, your right, the headrest pillow does seem to be missing! I will check that out closer when i get in the car this morning. That was one of the things about the comfort seats that I was so impressed with in the first place.


----------



## VanG (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Mark, 

have no fear, you DO have the headrest pillow - just the new "look".

Enjoy your trip (and the very nice weather - which is defently unusal for February).

Greetz from Munich
Vanessa


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

VanG said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> have no fear, you DO have the headrest pillow - just the new "look".
> 
> ...


Good thing you were all saying nice things about Vanessa, since she is a fester! That is so cool :thumbup: When I did my ED the Welt was not finished...which means I might have to do another ED just to check it out...maybe...

By the way, that is one nice car dude! Congrats!


----------



## VanG (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Vortexx,

how are you! Still everything great with your baby? 
Greeting from Munich
Vanessa


----------



## vortexx (Dec 16, 2007)

VanG said:


> Hi Vortexx,
> 
> how are you! Still everything great with your baby?
> Greeting from Munich
> Vanessa


Vanessa,

Wow, I guess I havent been checking here lately. I am still loving the new car...but it isnt so new anymore! My two year lease is up in February and Janet and I are starting to think about our next European Delivery - the new 5 series. I am planning on extending my lease by six months (I checked with BMW financial and I am good to go). I am glad to see you are back at the Welt!

-Mark


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking for more great pics to relive ED memories.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful pics! Congrats on the car!

How did you find out that you can request someone for your delivery? How does that work?


----------

